# Officer Down: Deputy Marshal Bucky E. Burke - [Glynco, Georgia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/20/2007
*Officer Down: Deputy Marshal Bucky E. Burke *

*Officer Down: Deputy Marshal Bucky E. Burke* - [Glynco, Georgia]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* N/A

*Cause of Death:* Heart Attack
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Marshal Burke was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the United States Marshals Service for 4 years. He had previously served as chief of police for the Loyal, Kentucky, Police Department, and as a police officer with the United States Department of Veterans Affairs Police.
*
Incident Details:* Deputy Marshal Bucky Burke suffered a fatal heart attack while completing a class run at the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center in Glynco, Georgia. He had just completed a scenario exercise before starting the run.

He was transported to Southeast Regional Medical Center, where he passed away a short time later.
*
End of Watch:* Tuesday, September 18, 2007


----------

